# Assault on Mount Mitchell



## triadrider (Nov 30, 2004)

Is there a website for buying/selling AoMM tickets?


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

triadrider said:


> Is there a website for buying/selling AoMM tickets?


There is a yahoo group for aomm. People have already been offering tickets at face value. I didn't save any of the e-mails. Contact the Freewheelers if you can get into the group.


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

I have a AoMM pass for sale if you're interested. Asking what I paid for it. PM or email.


----------

